
Real-Time 3D in Javascript - mixmax
http://www.uselesspickles.com/triangles/demo.html
======
spicyj
This is incredibly slow. Why not use Flash, Java, or something like Google
Native Client (NaCl) which supports 3D rendering via OpenGL?

~~~
stevejohnson
You're kidding, right? Since when has hacking been all about utility? This is
clever and cool!

